

Ask HN: Learning Clojure - quarterto

Does anyone know of any Clojure resources aimed at someone familiar with FP (Haskell, LiveScript) but new at Lisp?
======
fmw
I suggest buying the books. They are excellent. If you have to pick two, I
would suggest the O'Reilly book[0] and the Joy of Clojure[1]. The first is an
excellent primer and the latter is really great at explaining the thinking
behind the language. I also enjoyed Amit Rahore's Clojure in Action, as well
as Programming Clojure by Stuart Halloway. I haven't read Practical Clojure.

The books are the best resources if you're trying to learn the language at a
fast pace, but there is plenty of information to be found through Google as
well. In the end the best way to learn is by doing.

Good luck and welcome to the Clojure community!

0: <http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920013754.do>

1: <http://joyofclojure.com/>

------
mingpan
The official cheatsheet is great for looking up how particular library
functions work. Additionally, you can browse it to get an approximate idea of
what the standard library offers. <http://clojure.org/cheatsheet>

4clojure offers many quiz-style questions designed to introduce various
concepts of the language. <http://www.4clojure.com/>

------
DavidPlumpton
The logs of the clojure IRC make fascinating reading <http://clojure-
log.n01se.net/>

------
findingfarm
<http://www.findingfarm.com/?topic=dev-clojure>

Disclaimer: finding farm is my project. If it isn't what you're looking for I
apologize in advance.

